# Redfish Courtbouillon



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Redfish Riviera's new recipe of the month for October Redfish Courtbouilloncheck it out at 

http://redfishriviera.com/blog/


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Please stop sending us to your website, if you have something to share with us please do it here.


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

It has been copied and pasted!

Redfish Courtbouillon Recipe<SPAN id=more-113>

2 Whole Redfish, Red Snapper, or other firm fleshed fish (scaled, gutted and trimmed of all fins)
1 Cup Flour, liberally seasoned with salt, pepper and cayenne
2 Tbsp Unsalted butter
1/4 Cup dry white wine
1 Recipe Creole Sauce, made with fish stock, and made extra thick
1 Lemon, thinly sliced
2 bunches fresh Thyme, 1/2 of which tied tightly with butcher?s twine
1 Bay Leaf
1 Recipe Creole Boiled Rice as an accompaniment

Season the fish all over including in the cavity with kosher salt, black pepper and a little cayenne. Place some of the sliced lemon and 1/2 of the Thyme into the cavity of each fish.
Dredge the fish in the seasoned flour and warm the unsalted butter in a large cast iron skillet.
When the butter just starts to brown place the fish in the pan, cook until golden brown on both sides.
Remove the fish to a plate and deglaze the pan with the white wine. When the wine reduces slightly, add the fish back to the pan and ladle enough Creole Sauce to come up the sides of the fish by half, plus ladle a little on top of the fish.
Add the Thyme and bay leaf to the pan and place some of the lemon slices on top of the fish. Cover the pan with a lid or aluminum foil and place into a 350 degree over for 30 minutes.

When plating, carefully remove the fish and filet gently being careful to get rid of all of the bones. An alternate method would be to filet the fish raw and use the head and bones to make your fish stock.

Serve with Creole Boiled Rice and garnish with chopped parsley, lemon slices, and a genourous helping of the Creole Sauce from the pan.

Serves 2-4 depending on the size of your fish.

Creole Sauce Recipe

2 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 Medium Onion, Julienned
2 Stalks Celery, Julienned
1 small Bell Pepper, Julienned
1 Tbsp Garlic, minced
1 Can Diced Tomatoes (14 1/2 oz.) or Same amount Fresh from the Garden
Stock to cover, about 2 cups
2 Fresh Bay leaves
Salt, Black Pepper, Thyme (dried), Cayenne, White Pepper all To Taste
1 Tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
Hot Sauce, To Taste (I use Crystal Hot Sauce)
2 Tbsp Flat Leaf Parsley, Chopped
3 Thinly sliced Green Onions
Corn Starch Slurry (2 Tbsp. Corn starch/2 Tbsp Water) or Dark Roux
depending on the dish.
**Note** If you don?t want to use a thickening agent, simply reduce the sauce until it is the correct consistency.

Heat the oil over medium heat, add the Trinity and saute until slightly wilted. Add the Garlic and Tomatoes and cook for about 1-2 minutes. Cover with the stock by 1/2 inch, add Bay Leaves and a small amount of seasoning, bring to a boil; lower to a simmer. If using Roux, add at this point. Not too much, maybe 1-2 Tablespoons. If it gets too thick, add a little more stock or water. It should be loose but not too watery. Simmer about 20 minutes. Add the seasonings and Hot sauce to taste. Add the Worcestershire Sauce, Parsley and Green Onions. If using the slurry, Bring to a boil then add the slurry, a little at a time until it is the right consistency. It should be tight, but not watery. Not too thick, not too thin. Remove the Bay leaves.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (10/2/2008)*Please stop sending us to your website, if you have something to share with us please do it here.


The recipe is not only legit, but posted in the proper forum. Although, yes his website was linked...the whole recipe is there. I see no harm...no foul..especially for someone doing a search for a different Redfish Recipe.


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks-If the recipe needs to be copied and pasted each month I will, but why not just check it out on theblog page-did not think it would be that difficult. Have you tried a recipe like this before?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Redfish Riviera (10/2/2008)*Thanks-If the recipe needs to be copied and pasted each month I will, but why not just check it out on theblog page-did not think it would be that difficult. Have you tried a recipe like this before?


Hell I wouldn't go through all that for a meal....My wife would..bless her heart (and I mean that as southerners mean it).


----------



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

We use to get extreme with our recipes but now cook more for the kids. When it comes to fish, were just glad to catch it and eat it when we can.


----------

